# Dry Food - Best? Fromm, Science Diet, Eukanuba???



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Igor was on Eukanuba when he was young then I switched to a medicated Royal Canine for adult dogs ith hip dysplasia (higher dosage of glucosamine and chondrotin).


Igor has been on Cosequin DS supplement for his hip displaysia (2 tablets a day) and Welactin Omega-3 fish oil supplement (2 capsules a day), both from Nutramax lab. 

I then switched to Science Diet for German shepards as the content was not so different from RC but for a lower price. This month, I switched back to Eukanuba for senior dogs as I wanted to test for some chewing paws and red eyes he was having. No changes there and the Eukanuba has very small pieces which Igor seems to choke sometimes.

I am about to change his dry food as I did not like this Eukanuba. Someone told me about Fromm and its natural ingredients. Have you used that, do you recommend it and which one has the highest contents of glucosamine and chondrotin?

Any other suggestions for a great dry food for a 10 year old shepard with hip dysplasia?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Fromm for both my dogs, currently LBP and I swap between their four star line grain free varieties for my poodle. I've been using it now for 8 months or so and absolutely would recommend it. My dogs have never been healthier, their coats are glossy and soft, and they never skip a meal (my poodle is a VERY picky eater).

My uncle has a GSD with severe HD and he was recommended by his vet to use Eukanuba, he's been doing well on it along with supplements but I personally don't like the ingredients, especially for that price.

You can contact Fromm with any inquiries and they'll answer back quickly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi! I have used Fromm with my dogs. With the Cosequin and Welactin, I wouldn't worry so much about the added glucosamine and chondroitin and just look at the ingredients and what your dog does well on. 

Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic
That website takes a lot of clicking to get where you want to go! Let us know if you need help (it bugs me)! 

There is also a great sticky in the Puppy Food section by Ken Clean-Air Systems and it has a spreadsheet with a ton of info. 

My dogs right now are eating the Duck. I mix it with a grain-free food. The kibble size is not tiny, not big. I've also used the Salmon a la veg and that kibble is definitely tiny! 

With a GSD chewing at the paws/red eyes, I would consider finding a formula of Fromm that did not have chicken. 

I like the brand and the foods. My dogs do well on them by themselves or mixed with other things. The company is very good at getting back to you on questions too. I bet your dog will like the food.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If I were to choose between the three you mentioned I would pick Fromm.


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, thanks! I have never been part of a forum so responsive, everybody is just so helpful in here. 

Regarding chicken, I give my dog free hormones, free antibiotic chicken which I mix with water and dry food. Is the chicken causing the chewing in his paws and red eyes? I used to give the rotisserie chicken from Walmart but then I decided to give him something healthier but it did not make a single difference to the chewing, licking paws and red eyes. 

I have recenlty started to give him cooked meat, that one that comes in little stew pieces. I cooked in water with salt and mix it with dry food. Should I dump chicken all together then and by dry food w/o chicken in?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe take a break from the chicken, go with a chicken free kibble, and use a different kind of meat to add? See how that goes? Chicken has made 3 of my dogs itchy. Lamb too for some reason - no one seems to do well on that!


----------



## LarryBoy1309 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone of you has heard about FreeHand Dog Food Grain Free Dog Food with Premium Ingredients | FreeHand Dog Food. I no doubt love what they are doing and would like to support their mission. But how is their food? Is it any good? Better than big brands?


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again. I need to order Fromms for Igor but do not know which one to choose. I am looking at the ones w/o chicken or lamb, most has both! Looking at salmon and fish options, even them have chicken liver, chicken fat, chicken cartilage, something related to chicken!!! Which one (s) do not have any chicken or lamb in the Fromm's ingredients?

Grain-Free Beef Frittata Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods
NO CHICKEN, has anyone used grain free beef frittata? This one has less qty and costs more!

Duck & Sweet Potato dog food - Fromm Family Foods
NO CHICKEN, has anyone used duck with sweet potato? I think I will try this one based on Jean's feedback.

Salmon À La Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods
NO CHICKEN, has anyone used the salmon a la veg? This one, Jean said the kibbles are small so probably is a no no for Igor.

Whitefish & Potato dog food - Fromm Family Foods
NO CHICKEN, has anyone used the whitefish with potato?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Why do you add salt? I would leave it out of the cooked food.


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm, interesting, is salt bad for dogs? I thought it would just add some flavor or it would be blend. And I shred each piece when mixing with water in the dry food.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I rotate among the Fromm 4-star flavors, and my dogs are doing great. The Whitefish kibble honestly looks like cat food (little crosses instead of pebbles)--I did a double-take the first time I opened the bag. The dogs love it though. The love all of them. The only one of this line I won't buy is the Pork & Applesauce--it seemed to give two of them runny poo. Usually the poo is nice and solid with this food. I think with an allergic dog I'd feed the Whitefish kibble over the others.


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome! I am going to buy the duck w/ sweet potato first and then I will try the salmon despite the kibble size being small, how about the grain free beef fritatta?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I believe Orijen is the best dog food made today, but there are quite a few good ones out there. Here is a couple of list's I made up quite some time ago. I really have been thinking about taking Wellness off the list because of all the issues with this dog food.


Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Fromm, Merrick, Go Endurance, Precise Holistic, Wellness Core, Castor and Pollux Natural, Eathborn Holistic, Evo, Go Fit and Free, Instinct, Pinnacle Peak, Solid Gold, Canidea, Darford Zero/G, Now Grain Free....


Pulsar, Blue Wilderness, Artemis, First Mate. Natures Logic, Nutrisourse, Exclusive, Pure Vita, Wellness, Earthborn, Annamaet, Organix, Whole Earth Farms, Premium Edge, By Nature grain free, Victor, TOTW,


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for a very comprehensive dog food list. I heard good things about Fromm and I want to try it on Igor now. With so many welness options available in the market, and your list attested for that, I would not remove this welness section at all, it is very informative for newbies as we can learn what did and did not work from each dog owner as well as get some important tips; at the same time, I can understand some experts might not find this section as helpful.


----------



## RedR327 (Dec 15, 2012)

Kaluig said:


> Thanks for a very comprehensive dog food list. I heard good things about Fromm and I want to try it on Igor now. With so many welness options available in the market, and your list attested for that, I would not remove this welness section at all, it is very informative for newbies as we can learn what did and did not work from each dog owner as well as get some important tips; at the same time, I can understand some experts might not find this section as helpful.


If you go with Fromm stick with Fromm Gold or Fromm Classic. Nothing in the 4 Star Foods justifies the price.


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

I looked into the Gold and Classic but they all have chicken in the ingredients and I am trying to test a no chicken base food for now. I bought Blue lamb & brown rice today and he seemed to like, just a small bag until the Fromm bags arrive.


----------

